# 94 maxima transmission problem



## outsidereason (Dec 24, 2004)

My transmission is leaking at the bellhousing next to the blast plate and i cant seem to figure out what the hell is wrong with the thing. I put a patch on a hole that shouldn't be there but that didn't work tranny fluid just started to shoot out all over the place more than when the hole was open, I thought it was a seal and the bellhousing itself. But now i am having doubts, so i am open to any suggestions and/or recommendations.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like the seal around the torque convertor, or the torque convertor itself is leaking.

time to pull the tranny off and take a look. start saving, as you might need a tranny rebuild or new torque convertor.


----------



## outsidereason (Dec 24, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> sounds like the seal around the torque convertor, or the torque convertor itself is leaking.
> 
> time to pull the tranny off and take a look. start saving, as you might need a tranny rebuild or new torque convertor.




Yea...... fu**ing nissan rapes me again. The previous shop that worked on the transmission put some infereior parts on and now the torque converter, pump, gears, and the bellhousing are all pretty much trash...... so i am looking at a nice even payment of $2400 just to have it rebuilt so it can operate......dammit.... but thanks for the reply man... you were undoubtedly right.


----------

